

Merging multiple RSS Feeds into one - MelissaDawson
http://blog.teamgrowth.net/index.php/tutorial/merging-multiple-rss-feeds-into-one

======
rmccue
If you'd rather not rely on an external service, it's super-easy to use
SimplePie ( <http://simplepie.org/> ) to merge feeds and, if you'd like,
output another feed: [http://www.webmaster-source.com/2007/08/06/merging-rss-
feeds...](http://www.webmaster-source.com/2007/08/06/merging-rss-feeds-with-
simplepie/)

(Not the best tutorial, we should have one on our wiki. Disclosure: I'm the
SimplePie lead maintainer.)

------
petercooper
I built and sold a company that focused almost entirely on this one task
several years back :-) It's still going though I can't personally vouch for it
as I don't use it any more. Nonetheless: <http://feed.informer.com/>

------
jamesgeck0
I did exactly this to make a poor man's blog planet a few years ago. The only
problem is that you get a rather messy looking system of pipes and modules as
you add more and more feeds.

------
rkabir
You could also use our WIP <http://thirsst.com> \-- but we disabled the feed
bundles for new users. Ping me at ryan@grow20.com if you care.

------
serkanh
McAfee site advisor flags this site as a malicious. Proceed with caution!

